# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Back at it at last

## vince

After last winters fiasco with the weather killing most of my stuff of to say I was put out was an under statement. However my son is interested in all things reptile/amphibian  and arachnid come bug insect what ever. So at first we got a pair of Bosc monitor lizards due to the large amount of space I had with everything dying off .We bred two species of scorpions  seven species of cockroach  ( yes I know I need to get out  more) We went to the IHS show in Doncaster mainly to pick up cockroach species  in June, and came away with 6 Phantasmal frogs E-Tricolor and they spawned last night ,after we cleaned them out and re arranged the tank settings to give them more water in their environment photos to follow if I can do it.  :Smile: 
Nice to have some success at last.

----------


## John Clare

Glad to hear you're back on track Vince!

----------


## bshmerlie

Its good to see you're back at it. We've got a great care article on those guys...check it out.

----------


## BG

I know,it makes you feel great when things are going the right way.I'm happy for you  Vince._ BTW i'm the same way._

----------


## vince

and here they are ... Btw my son did it lol im uselsess

----------


## Amy

Very exciting!  Congrats!

----------

